# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  những điều cần biết khi leo Phan xi păng

## huong nguyen

*Giới trẻ hiện nay rất ưa chuộng loại hình du lịch vận động, như băng rừng, vượt suối và đặc biệt là leo núi. Song, bạn cần biết những kỹ năng cơ bản.**
*Một trong những điểm đến được ưa thích chính là Phan-xi-păng. Thế nhưng đi leo núi cần chuẩn bị những gì?
Đỉnh Phan-xi-păng nằm trên dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn (thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai), cao 3.143m so với mực nước biển còn được gọi là nóc nhà Đông Dương. 
Trước đây, leo Phan-xi-păng mất khoảng 5-6 ngày, giờ thì không cần phải tốn nhiều thời gian đến thế. Chinh phục đỉnh Fan (dân du lịch thường gọi thế), cảm giác được chạm tay vào cái chóp cao nhất Đông Dương vẫn làm cho con tim những kẻ mê du lịch mạo hiểm đập loạn nhịp.*Luyện thể lực*
Theo kinh nghiệm của dân phượt, để có đủ sức khỏe chinh phục thử thách mà không bị bỏ cuộc giữa chừng, yêu cầu đầu tiên là thể lực. Bạn nên tập thể lực 1 đến 2 tháng trước khi thực hiện chuyến leo núi Fan. Đầu tiên là khởi động kỹ các khớp, để tránh gây ra chấn thương lãng xẹt như: khớp háng, đầu gối, mắt cá chân... Bước tiếp theo kết hợp đi bộ, leo cầu thang hoặc chạy trong thời gian ít nhất 1 giờ; tập khoác ba lô (nặng 5kg) trên đường dốc... Các bài tập này nhằm đánh giá khả năng đi bộ của bạn.

*Trang phục*
Trên đường đi Phan-xi-păng, chúng ta sẽ gặp những thời tiết đa dạng, thay đổi nhanh tới mức chóng mặt. Những trang phục không thể thiếu trong chuyến đi đó là giày. Thường thì giới du lịch mạo hiểm chỉ cần một đôi giày bộ đội tương đối gọn gàng, độ bám tốt, giá rẻ, chỉ khoảng 70.000 đồng/đôi, loại cao cổ có kèm tất chống vắt. Tuy vậy giày không được êm và phần trong không được nhẵn nên trong quá trình cọ sát có thể gây phồng rộp. 

Ngoài ra, giày cũng không chống thấm nước nên khi ướt sẽ làm lạnh bàn chân. Vì vậy, nếu có điều kiện, bạn nên sắm cho mình một đôi giày chuyên dành cho trekking để bảo vệ đôi chân của mình. 

Nếu bạn e ngại loài vắt “tấn công”, nên có thêm một đôi tất dài, ít nhất là tới đầu gối. Có cả loại tất nylon chống ướt, loại này rất nhanh rách, mỗi ngày sẽ cần thay ít nhất 1 lần.

Một lưu ý nhỏ là bạn không nên mặc quần jeans, tốt nhất là quần kaki rộng rãi, phần gấu có dây để thắt lại cho gọn gàng. Nên mặc loại áo thun dài tay, thấm mồ hôi. Để an toàn và giảm chấn thương trong chuyến đi, bạn nên bọc khớp mắt cá và đầu gối, đeo găng tay, đội mũ, và nhớ đem áo mưa... Ngoài ra, một số đồ sơ cứu y tế và bánh kẹo, đồ uống... sẽ không bao giờ thừa.
*Kinh nghiệm leo núi*
Bạn nhớ giữ cho hơi thở điều hòa, nếu thở nhanh hay hổn hển có nghĩa là các bạn đã đi quá sức, hãy tạm nghỉ chừng 5–10 phút, không nên nghỉ lâu. Trong trường hợp gặp dốc đứng, các bạn men theo triền để tiến lên theo hình chữ Z, sử dụng thêm cả hai tay để hỗ trợ bằng cách bám vào đá, thân, rễ cây... Nhưng nhớ ướm thử độ chắc chắn của những vật mà bạn dùng làm điểm tựa.

Khi xuống núi, các bạn cần cẩn thận, không nên đi quá nhanh (cho dù trọng lượng của cơ thể và hành lý như đẩy các bạn chạy về phía trước), vì rất dễ bị vấp ngã, lăn xuống dưới. Khi xuống dốc, hãy khom người và chùn đầu gối lại, giữ cho ba lô ổn định và cân đối trên lưng. Nếu đi thẳng người, trọng tâm ba lô sẽ nằm phía sau, khiến bạn dễ bị trượt ngã. Nếu dốc khá đứng, bạn xoay người lại đối diện với vách núi, sử dụng luôn cả hai tay để bám mà leo xuống.

Bạn nên biết những kỹ năng cơ bản trên để chinh phục đỉnh cao Fan thành công và có thật nhiều kỷ niệm đẹp sau chuyến đi.

kenpas.com

----------


## khamphamientrung

Leo núi bình thường còn chơi đc chứ. Nếu mà leo núi có nhiều vực thẳm thì ai chơi được.
Dễ die lắm. Em thích nhất là di phượt , đốt lửa trại, anh em quây quần chơi thâu đêm là vui nhất !

----------


## huong nguyen

Có 3 cung để leo, bạn có thể lựa chọn những cung dễ để làm quen với loại hình này. chúc bạn có những chuyến đi vui vẻ cùng bạn bè  :Smile:

----------


## thientai206

mình cũng mơ ước được leo Phan 1 lần

----------


## didierdrogtu

Rất tuyệt vời ! cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẽ những kinh nghiệm !!!!

----------


## hoaban

Chắc mình chẳng có đủ sức để leo lên đến đó.

----------


## laneliz0105

Sẽ cố gắng một lần trong đời chinh phục nơi đây

----------

